# Need an upgrade



## German Ace (Oct 16, 2009)

Seems as if everyone else is upgrading.



I would like a WW1 plane sig with an abstarct look, like all futuristic and all.


Thanks.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2009)

Find a couple pics that u fancy and post them up here....


----------



## German Ace (Oct 16, 2009)

Changed my mind.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2009)

Not bad at all, you just need to crop and/or adjust the size.


----------

